# Xtrm basses 343



## saved (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi,i have started over a year ago to build some long scale basses for me,but also for sale.
The project called 343.The scale length is 40.443" and is 3 frets bigger than the 34" basses (if you capo this bass at 3rd fret,then you have a 34" scale bass)
The sad thing is i cant complete them these days because i have send my tools for service,and the servise shop is closed because the coronavirus.
I hope they will be ready at the end of the summer.
I wannted to announce that when they be ready,but,you know..hard times..need something to talk about and discuss to help the time pass..
Some of the specs are:
3ply maple neck with 2 carbon stripes reinforcement,bubinga fretboard,white limba body,satin finnish,humbucker picups


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi. Good to see these. Hints of a tribute to the Kalium Quake.

I like the choice of scale that keeps most of the fret positions identical to a 34" scale.
The Kalium Quake at 39.55" was apparently chosen as 35" + 2 frets, but the maths does not match. Skip then told me that he probably added 2 frets to 35" + intonation offset, which makes no sense of course as the longer scale will have its own intonation offset, but anyway it does not matter =)

These would make good tapping instruments, as they compensate for the loss of scale due to using a string damper, and for how fret 2 is the lowest tappable fret. These would result in a lowest tappable fret with scale 36".
As i often write, an ultra-long scale is ideal for tapping instruments, for many reasons. I have been waiting for luthiers to realise the potential, but so far no one has, the Stick is 36" scale which is good, but is not much of a scale increase.


----------



## saved (Mar 26, 2020)

First of all,i think its better to make this clear.
I am not copy any instrument.Yes,the body looks like the quake bass,but is very easy to understand,that,this bass is not a kalium quake.
The fretboard is different color,the neck joint is different and the headstok shape is different also.
I am not going to have any competition with kalium basses,nor trying to steal they customers.
Also you can't compare quake and "343" because the "343" is budget bass.I am going for 620-650€ price.The woods are high quality but the hardware will be cheap because i am aiming for the people they dont want to spend 2000$ for a 40" scale bass.
If a guy buy a "343" and like the feeling and the scale etc,then he can replace the hardware with better quality and have a very good instrument.
But as i said,is a budget handcrafted bass so,its not CNC and if you gonna try to find errors in the build,you will find.I can build a 100% perfect instrument,by spending 3-4 months to build it,but then it will cost more than 650€.
I its price is fair enough for what are you geting.
I am already talking with a template and jig building company,to build me some templates and jigs exactly for this bass,so the future buildings will be top notch.The 3 basses i am building right now are prototype and only the one will be available for sale with a lower price because its prototype.
The bad news are,due the situation we are now because the corona virus,dont allow me to finish them.
I hope this not gonna last long more and finish them before summer and record some clips/videos and upload them.

BTW i am planing to design some 21" and 18" cabinets in the future.Stay tuned.


----------



## saved (Oct 25, 2020)

I have ready 2 basses.
One 5string in standard tuning and one 4string tuned one octave lower.
They are not for sale,i want them as show instruments.
I am building a 4string lined fretless for a guy in Thessaloniki,it will be ready in a few months.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 27, 2020)

I missed this thread the first time around.

Interesting how few responses you got with as much interest there is in tuning way the heck down. I'd love to hear a clip of both of these. I love that you kept the 5 string in standard.

Warm regards.


----------



## saved (Oct 27, 2020)

In my area we have still lockdown,but when its over i will go in a recording studio with my bass teacher to do some videos with these beasts.
I keep the 5 in standard because i like to pley with 5s and not 4s and i need it in standard.If i would like to go lower,i have the octave down 4string.But in my opinion there is no reason for my playing style to go lower than 5 in standard.
I use it with fearful 15/6 but i plan to design 18" and 21" cabs


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 28, 2020)

Good to see these, best wishes.
Ultra long scale bass guitars (> 37") have so much potential but are so under-appreciated. So few luthiers are exploring the potential.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 28, 2020)

Very interesting design. a 40"+ scale length, and yet the strap button still reaches way out to the 12th fret, without looking too "alien".


----------



## saved (Nov 17, 2020)

Let me share some love..


----------



## bostjan (Nov 17, 2020)

What's the string spacing at the bridge?


----------



## saved (Nov 17, 2020)

16.5mm center to center in both 4string and 5string


----------



## I play music (Nov 17, 2020)

saved said:


> I have ready 2 basses.
> One 5string in standard tuning and one 4string tuned one octave lower.
> They are not for sale,i want them as show instruments.
> I am building a 4string lined fretless for a guy in Thessaloniki,it will be ready in a few months.


What strings did you put on them (that are long enough)?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 17, 2020)

does the cord come straight out the bottom?


----------



## saved (Nov 17, 2020)

The strings are custom made by newtone strings UK with the specs i told them.
@GenghisCoyne because of my poor english,i didnt understand your question.please help me


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice body shape.

The 'cord' question is unclear to me too, and i am native English =)


----------



## saved (Nov 19, 2020)

Maybe he is asking if its "string through body" and its not


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 20, 2020)

the angle of the jack makes it look like the cord comes out at a 90 degree angle to the neck


----------



## saved (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes.It looks weird


----------



## saved (Mar 4, 2022)

Thread resurrection
Here is a video with one xtrm_basses* 343


----------



## saved (Nov 1, 2022)

here is a video with a 40.443" scale bass


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 1, 2022)

saved said:


> here is a video with a 40.443" scale bass



Cool playing but you didn't play the only string most of us care about hahahaha


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2022)

saved said:


> here is a video with a 40.443" scale bass





CanserDYI said:


> Cool playing but you didn't play the only string most of us care about hahahaha


+1

You still doing production on these? Still thinking $650? Do these fit in any sort of case?

considering this is longer and less sticker shock than the Kalium bass, I'm still floored at how I only ever see them in this thread or the talkbass thread.


----------



## saved (Nov 1, 2022)

I am not the bassist in the video.He is a friend and better bassist from me,thats why he is in the video.The sound is picked from the camera mic.
I will upload a few more videos with LB string playing and with the green one,tuned EADG octave lower.
The price unfortunatly is not 650 euro for the "basic" model,because this was priced 2 years ago and now all the woods and parts have gone more expensive,but i think is not lot more.
Also i am waiting for a official case designed for these basses, handcrafted from "nest bags" a greek workshop about handmade bags.I order one for me but it will be ready in 2-3 months
If anyone would like to buy one,can send me a e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2022)

saved said:


> I am not the bassist in the video.He is a friend and better bassist from me,thats why he is in the video.The sound is picked from the camera mic.
> I will upload a few more videos with LB string playing and with the green one,tuned EADG octave lower.
> The price unfortunatly is not 650 euro for the "basic" model,because this was priced 2 years ago and now all the woods and parts have gone more expensive,but i think is not lot more.
> Also i am waiting for a official case designed for these basses, handcrafted from "nest bags" a greek workshop about handmade bags.I order one for me but it will be ready in 2-3 months
> If anyone would like to buy one,can send me a e-mail at [email protected]


How much and do you have them in stock or how long of a wait?


----------



## saved (Nov 1, 2022)

It depends of the year season.Because building basses its not my primary job.Lets say that july-november are the months i have more free time to spend on building and it will take 30-40 days for a bass BUT i will have to order the parts 2 months before i start the build,so they have arive and i have all the things i need


----------



## saved (Nov 4, 2022)

some videos more.
I also have some with a 14 years old plying this huge scale bass and see thats its not so dificult as it seems.
I will also upload a few videos with the E0 tuning bass.
Stay tuned for more


----------



## saved (Nov 5, 2022)

Here is wat you all waited for..
E0 tuning at 20Hz and the second one is with drums


----------

